# car makes a whining sound and wont turn over...



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

I bought a 95 gti off a friend who couldnt figure out what was wrong with the car. he pulled the motor for whatever reason and when he put it back in it started then wouldnt idle then never started again so today I changed the starter and it just makes a whining sound like the starter isnt catching on the flywheel but the pulleys are moving so I know the engine is rotating but it just makes a whining sound







he mentioned trying to change the crank sensor but does anyone have any input on what I should change over before I go buy another running motor???


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (doug0309)*

anyone?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

starter solenoid?
Check battery voltage.
check connections, 
Take starter off, inspect. The teeth might be stripped. might need a new one...


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

thanks for the reply but I changed the starter and the motor actually turns over just makes a whining sound


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

is the engine being turned over?


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

the engine is rotating but sounds like nothing is happening


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you check for spark at coil please?


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

hopefully tomorrow if this rain lets up. anything else I should check for while im taking stuff apart?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

listen for fuel pump.


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

ok so the fuel pump comes on, it gets spark, and I can't figure out what the hell is going on

also the owner lied and it ran after putting the motor back in, he changed the water pump a few weeks later. when restarted he drove it to the store and it "sputtered" then when he went to turn it back on, he got the same whining sound I'm getting now


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (doug0309)*

I'm going to guess that you have a broken timing belt. The motor is spinning but you aren't getting compression.


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (mk2.slow)*

yeah I thought about that today. sorry for the dumb question but are these motors interference motors or will I be ok if that did happen?
edit:: I searched and someone said the valves shouldnt have hit the pistons if it has a stock cam which it does. and I dont hear any kind of tapping sound its just a straight whining. I really dont want to take the head off to find out nothing is wrong since I have a perfectly fine running jetta sitting next to it


_Modified by doug0309 at 10:04 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (doug0309)*

i changed the dist and as soon as i turn the key it sound like it wants to start but goes back to the whining and smoke comes out of my intake?


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (doug0309)*

do all of your timing marks line up? the one on the trans too?


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (Bman005)*

I couldnt find the write-up on all the timing marks


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (doug0309)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All u need. And the parts...and tools


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: car makes a whining sound and wont turn over... (pedrosan)*

I found out what the problem was, the "keyway" on the timing gear was sheared off and I didnt know how to time the oil pump correctly but I figured it out and it starts right up. thanks for the help guys


----------

